# Legit?



## Mintdahlia (Jan 28, 2021)

I dont have the jar in hand yet.  Bought it online so i dont have great pictures of it yet.  Just the one.  Please help if you can! I would love for it to be legit, but without good photos i can't judge well.  And the opportunity for it to be what i think it is, i had to jump on it before someone else did


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 28, 2021)

Colored jars like this were made in the 80's an 90's.  Hope I am wrong and it is legit, but I would be surprised at that price..  Looks like an old lid was added for the "nice touch".


----------



## Mintdahlia (Jan 28, 2021)

That's what im afraid of, but without good pictures it was hard to really tell.


----------



## coreya (Jan 28, 2021)

doubt its an original but a photo of the base would help when you get it, if not send it back.


----------



## Mintdahlia (Jan 28, 2021)

I have a buyer gaurantee so if its not legit i can get my money back.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 28, 2021)

coreya said:


> doubt its an original but a photo of the base would help when you get it, if not send it back.



Curious, What would be on the Base to determine it's real or Repro?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 28, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Curious, What would be on the Base to determine it's real or Repro?


Some sign of wear.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Jan 28, 2021)

Just looks like a nuked MP to me.

base would let you see what the mold numbers etc. were


----------



## coreya (Jan 29, 2021)

Most of the repo's used the same base mold #'s on the runs and like "robby & yacorie said.


----------



## Mintdahlia (Jan 29, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Just looks like a nuked MP to me.
> 
> base would let you see what the mold numbers etc. were


I dont think its nuked.  Thats genereally a dark purple or a rust color.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mintdahlia said:


> I dont think its nuked.  Thats genereally a dark purple or a rust color.


Can you post a clear picture of the bottom and one of the lip with cap removed. That would help immensely, to tell if it is a reproduction or not. I really want it to be real for you.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mintdahlia (Jan 30, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Can you post a clear picture of the bottom and one of the lip with cap removed. That would help immensely, to tell if it is a reproduction or not. I really want it to be real for you.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


You bet! It shipped yesterday so i should have it in hand early next week.  I just hope the gal packaged it well enough


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mintdahlia said:


> You bet! It shipped yesterday so i should have it in hand early next week.  I just hope the gal packaged it well enough


I have some really crazy not enough padding stories I won't bother you with. I have my fingers crossed for you. It will be just fine.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## planeguy2 (Jan 30, 2021)

I know some glass changes color if it is put at high temperatures also some irradiation produces colors similar to that. It might not be nuked, but it could be cooked

This shows possible colors of nuking/cooking of glass: Color compare of nuked/cooked glass


----------



## Joelbest (Feb 2, 2021)

Mintdahlia said:


> I dont have the jar in hand yet.  Bought it online so i dont have great pictures of it yet.  Just the one.  Please help if you can! I would love for it to be legit, but without good photos i can't judge well.  And the opportunity for it to be what i think it is, i had to jump on it before someone else did


I think it’s real. That’s an elderly person’s home and it doesn’t look like they could have afforded to pay to much real or not.


----------



## logueb (Feb 2, 2021)

Would love to see the photos of the base also.  Been collecting for 50+ years.  Dug a lot of blue mason jars and never seen that color . Hope it turns out to be legit.


----------



## EvansBottles (Feb 3, 2021)

It looks to me like it's an irradiated purple authentic jar. Although it's difficult to say for sure from that photo.
It could very well be a modern repro. I've been collecting ground lip Mason's 1858 jars for a long time. Please
post some better photos when you receive it.


----------



## dab46 (Feb 3, 2021)

Way to hard to tell much from the picture, glass has a new look, also in the back of the red book it list some of repro's with a base with 1171 .


----------



## yacorie (Feb 3, 2021)

I’ve never seen an SCA jar that dark and my opinion is if the threads are that dark too - it’s not legit SCA


----------

